# knockdown ceilings?



## contractor131 (Oct 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to apply a knockdown ceiling?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It's the same as a knock down wall, except they set up faster because heat rises. What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## contractor131 (Oct 12, 2006)

*how to*

I have never applied either ... I need to know if it has to be sprayed on or can it be rolled on ...


----------



## contractor131 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have never applied either ... I need to know if it has to be sprayed on or can it be rolled on ...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I spray it. I've probably got one of the cheapest systems your could buy. A Spraying Mantis and a Porter Cable little pancake compressor. I use the medium opening on the sprayer and set the compressor to about 40 lbs. One thing I don't use is anything other than knock down texture, meaning I don't water down drywall mud. I use the celing and wall texture made to do this so I get consistant results with out any fuss. Getting the right consistancy is probably the hardest thing and comes with trial and error and some consistancy. Somewhere between pudding and yogurt works best for me. One thing you might want to do is prime the ceiling first since the places where you have drywall mud will dry quicker than the raw drywall. You can also use a spray bottle and spray the drywall mud places first and that pretty much will even out the drying. Yes, you can spray it over a painted ceiling if you want.


----------



## contractor131 (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks


----------

